# NYU Graduate Film 2019



## Mitchomito (Aug 19, 2018)

Hello! Anyone applying to NYU Graduate Film this year? Do you know when the online application will be available?


----------



## Dean (Jan 7, 2019)

Hey guys!
How many views have you got from slide room, anyone?


----------



## estherk (Jan 7, 2019)

yeah i had 3 views the last time i checked.
i got into usc last minute though so ill prob just end up withdrawing my application.


----------



## Dean (Jan 28, 2019)

any news guys? Any interview invitations?


----------



## Dean (Jan 28, 2019)

Is there any place we can check our application status other than just waiting for calls/emails?


----------



## Justinsuarezfilm (Jan 29, 2019)

Dean said:


> Is there any place we can check our application status other than just waiting for calls/emails?


I was wondering the same thing. I have read last years threads and it seems as if they usually sent our interview requests etc sometime mid to end of Feb.


----------



## Dean (Jan 29, 2019)

Justinsuarezfilm said:


> I was wondering the same thing. I have read last years threads and it seems as if they usually sent our interview requests etc sometime mid to end of Feb.


The thing is that with the great number of applications each film school receives every year, it is likely that they miss sending out invitations to some unlucky people. It happened with AFI this year and their application status system it was the only thing that showed I was invited and I had to email them to confirm. Maybe I should email NYU and ask them if there is any place I can check if I get an invitation or not?


----------



## Justinsuarezfilm (Jan 29, 2019)

Dean said:


> The thing is that with the great number of applications each film school receives every year, it is likely that they miss sending out invitations to some unlucky people. It happened with AFI this year and their application status system it was the only thing that showed I was invited and I had to email them to confirm. Maybe I should email NYU and ask them if there is any place I can check if I get an invitation or not?


It probably wouldn’t hurt I just avoided emailing anyone because I didn’t want to be labeled the pain in the butt lol this is severely nerve racking


----------



## Maedeh (Jan 30, 2019)

Hey, 

Has anyone heard back from NYU?


----------



## Justinsuarezfilm (Jan 30, 2019)

Hi Maedah,
I personally have not received any correspondence yet. The process of waiting has been extremely exciting and overwhelmingly nerve racking!


----------



## Dean (Jan 30, 2019)

Justinsuarezfilm said:


> It probably wouldn’t hurt I just avoided emailing anyone because I didn’t want to be labeled the pain in the butt lol this is severely nerve racking


Wonder if they have a quick “pain in the butt” label button in their messaging system.


----------



## Dean (Jan 30, 2019)

Maedeh said:


> Hey,
> 
> Has anyone heard back from NYU?


Traditionally it’s been 2/8 as the earliest that anyone received the interview notification.


----------



## Justinsuarezfilm (Jan 30, 2019)

Dean said:


> Wonder if they have a quick “pain in the butt” label button in their messaging system.


 Lol I sure hope not. Haha


----------



## Cd23 (Feb 1, 2019)

It's so nerve racking getting complete radio silence haha stay strong everyone


----------



## Justinsuarezfilm (Feb 6, 2019)

Has anyone received any correspondence yet?


----------



## Cd23 (Feb 6, 2019)

Nothing here


----------



## filmschool0 (Feb 6, 2019)

For those who applied to the MFA/MBA dual degree program, I just got an interview invitation email!


----------



## Justinsuarezfilm (Feb 7, 2019)

filmschool0 said:


> For those who applied to the MFA/MBA dual degree program, I just got an interview invitation email!


Congrats!! I applied just to the MFA program but maybe that means the rest of us should be receiving notifications of some sort soon!


----------



## filmschool0 (Feb 7, 2019)

Justinsuarezfilm said:


> Congrats!! I applied just to the MFA program but maybe that means the rest of us should be receiving notifications of some sort soon!


Thank you! And yes, the interview invitation I received was from Tisch so I think they'll be sending out notifications for the MFA program soon.


----------



## Justinsuarezfilm (Feb 7, 2019)

Thank you so much for the info!!! BEST WISHES!!! ?


----------



## tokeefe (Feb 8, 2019)

Anyone hear anything today?


----------



## Shannon M Riley (Feb 8, 2019)

Oh lord nothing yet and every time I get a notification for a post on this thread I think my heart skips a beat ?


----------



## Justinsuarezfilm (Feb 8, 2019)

tokeefe said:


> Anyone hear anything today?


not a thing


----------



## Justinsuarezfilm (Feb 8, 2019)

Shannon M Riley said:


> Oh lord nothing yet and every time I get a notification for a post on this thread I think my heart skips a beat ?


Lol I share the same pain! Pin and Needles!


----------



## Chris W (Feb 8, 2019)

Justinsuarezfilm said:


> Lol I share the same pain! Pin and Needles!


Then post on the lounge or filmmaking forums to pass the time and get notifications that are less stressful. 






						Film School Lounge
					

Fun film and film school related discussions and icebreakers



					www.filmschool.org
				








__





						Filmmaking Discussions
					

Screenwriting and Filmmaking Discussions



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## filmschool0 (Feb 8, 2019)

Fellow MFA/MBA dual degree applicants, Stern just sent out their interview invitation as well!


----------



## popsicles (Feb 8, 2019)

Did any non-MBA applicants (just regular Grad Film MFA) receive invites yet? Haven't seen anything on this site—and a friend applying  confirmed they haven't received anything—but I know Feb 8 was the notification date from last year... Obviously it's a small pool so maybe I'm just being optimistic. Regardless, good luck to everyone going in for one!


----------



## tokeefe (Feb 8, 2019)

joshpho said:


> Did any non-MBA applicants (just regular Grad Film MFA) receive invites yet? Haven't seen anything on this site—and a friend applying  confirmed they haven't received anything—but I know Feb 8 was the notification date from last year... Obviously it's a small pool so maybe I'm just being optimistic. Regardless, good luck to everyone going in for one!


Nope! At this point I’m thinking in should have gone for the dual degree haha


----------



## popsicles (Feb 8, 2019)

tokeefe said:


> Nope! At this point I’m thinking in should have gone for the dual degree haha



Yeah I do wonder if the MBA and MFA applicants are "combined" into the same applicant pool? Since the class size is the same regardless I suppose they are....


----------



## Maki Morita (Feb 8, 2019)

the anticipation is killing me D:


----------



## metropolitan (Feb 10, 2019)

Hi everyone, in case this might help some relax - I received an email on Friday notifying me that there was a document missing in my application and that I had to send it by Monday = they're still reviewing applications, but should be done soon! Good luck


----------



## Dean (Feb 11, 2019)

This week should be it


----------



## Fernando González Ortiz (Feb 11, 2019)

So, I applied to the MBA/MFA. I know someone already got their invite, but I'm keeping my hopes up. The nerve may be killing me but I need to keep the bad thoughts out! I hope this week we all get the email invite.


----------



## aprilnyc (Feb 12, 2019)

I don't think I got an interview from Columbia. Tisch is the only other school I applied. this is torture. I've been checking my vimeo status and only got 2 views from slideroom and they never even finished watching it. I am totally doomed.


----------



## Shuly (Feb 12, 2019)

aprilnyc said:


> I don't think I got an interview from Columbia. Tisch is the only other school I applied. this is torture. I've been checking my vimeo status and only got 2 views from slideroom and they never even finished watching it. I am totally doomed.


They didn't finished mine, either.


----------



## brothap (Feb 12, 2019)

Fernando González Ortiz said:


> So, I applied to the MBA/MFA. I know someone already got their invite, but I'm keeping my hopes up. The nerve may be killing me but I need to keep the bad thoughts out! I hope this week we all get the email invite.


the invite was for the dual degree or the 'regular' one?


----------



## Cd23 (Feb 12, 2019)

aprilnyc said:


> I don't think I got an interview from Columbia. Tisch is the only other school I applied. this is torture. I've been checking my vimeo status and only got 2 views from slideroom and they never even finished watching it. I am totally doomed.


 I remember on the NYU app they said to basically ignore vimeo views, so I'd say try not to put too much weight into that!


----------



## tokeefe (Feb 12, 2019)

I think I have given up all hope haha


----------



## zenflowers (Feb 12, 2019)

Last year they sent all the interviews out on the same day at the same time. I think they might be doing it differently this year with breaking the Dual degree up from us (MFA only) and reaching out to them earlier (they had a separate app then us on Slide room so it's likely). It definitely has to be this week because interviews are usually the end of the month of February to early March and notifications of acceptance are middle March.  

I applied last year for the first time and was waitlisted after my interview- but a spot didn't open up. I'd find it very surprising if I didn't get an interview this year when I would have been a student if a spot opened up last year (but honestly anything is possible). Good luck to everyone!


----------



## popsicles (Feb 12, 2019)

zenflowers said:


> and was waitlisted after my interview



Just curious, when you say "after interview" – were you notified of being waitlisted  immediately after the interview, or on the official decision date? I was always unclear from the application tracker too – if "after interview" meant you were immediately told what your status was, or in March.


----------



## zenflowers (Feb 12, 2019)

popsicles said:


> Just curious, when you say "after interview" – were you notified of being waitlisted  immediately after the interview, or on the official decision date? I was always unclear from the application tracker too – if "after interview" meant you were immediately told what your status was, or in March.



I was notified a couple days after rejections went out. They told me to check my application portal to see my decision. Acceptances go out first, then rejections, and then waitlist (typically).


----------



## popsicles (Feb 12, 2019)

zenflowers said:


> I was notified a couple days after rejections went out.



So you were notified during the regular March – April period, right? thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## zenflowers (Feb 12, 2019)

Yep, I was notified around or on March 23. Rejections & acceptances had already gone out by then I believe.


----------



## Buusey (Feb 12, 2019)

Just received an interview notification for the NYU Graduate Film MFA BTW! Have to call to schedule an interview tomorrow, which will take place later this month/early March.


----------



## zenflowers (Feb 12, 2019)

Hey guys! the interviews are coming! just got my request a couple mins ago!


----------



## Cd23 (Feb 12, 2019)

ah fuck lol


----------



## tokeefe (Feb 12, 2019)

I’m guessing they all went out at the same time


----------



## Justinsuarezfilm (Feb 12, 2019)

tokeefe said:


> I’m guessing they all went out at the same time


Is that how it works? They send out all of interview notifications out on the same day? So are the rest of the applicants to assume we’re out?


----------



## aprilnyc (Feb 12, 2019)

Justinsuarezfilm said:


> Is that how it works? They send out all of interview notifications out on the same day? So are the rest of the applicants to assume we’re out?


I hope not. I've not yet got any interview notifications. I am hoping more will be sent out in the couple of days.


----------



## popsicles (Feb 12, 2019)

It probably bodes better for your application if you received an invite. There is one NYU application file on here that received an invite as late as Feb 28... But that's from 2016 and could be a false report. Many schools send invites out all at once but I guess there's always a chance of an exception.


----------



## Shuly (Feb 12, 2019)

So basically anyone who hasn’t receive the email yet is out?


----------



## Gary Li (Feb 12, 2019)

Shuly said:


> So basically anyone who hasn’t receive the email yet is out?



Could be, but check out 2017 tracking sheets, there's a chance still if it's accurate








						Graduate Film School Applications 2017
					

Fall 2017  Country,School,Program,Status,Interview  Notification Date,Interview Date,Decision Notification Date,Notes,Undergrad Degree & School,GPA,GRE Score,Materials Submitted Anton Shavlik,AFI,Cinematography,Attending,3/9/2017,4/18/2017,5/1/2017,In Person,Political Science - Public Service Ano...




					docs.google.com


----------



## Shuly (Feb 12, 2019)

Gary Li said:


> Could be, but check out 2017 tracking sheets, there's a chance still if it's accurate
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol it was probably a mistake I assume


----------



## Gary Li (Feb 12, 2019)

Shuly said:


> Lol it was probably a mistake I assume


hahaha who knows


----------



## Fernando González Ortiz (Feb 12, 2019)

I don't want to give up hope. I hope to be receiving a late invitation for the dual degree. 

I'm glad to hear that some of you received the invitation, godspeed.


----------



## filmschool0 (Feb 12, 2019)

popsicles said:


> Yeah I do wonder if the MBA and MFA applicants are "combined" into the same applicant pool? Since the class size is the same regardless I suppose they are....



I spoke with the admissions office of Tisch to schedule my interview and they mentioned that if I am accepted into Stern alone, I am free to pursue my MBA degree, but being accepted into Tisch alone does not guarantee a spot in the MFA program. So I assume that dual degree applicants are not included in the 36(not sure if this is the right number I think I read something like this on their website) admitted students for the MFA program.


----------



## rpgh (Feb 13, 2019)

Hey, this is my first time posting. Congratulations everyone who received an interview!!! I applied to the Tisch MFA and didn't receive a notification yesterday. My visual submission was an incomplete film (we had only shot half, the edit was essentially a first assembly of a first shoot, and there was no sound, score or graphics which are important to the film as it is mostly silent). It wasn't ready because the film got picked up by a scheme run by the BFI and BBC and we had to slow down the production for a number of reasons related to the executive involvement.

The film is now complete and hugely improved. Do you think I would be able to/it would be advisable to use it as a submission again next year, in its finished form, or do you think that now they've viewed and rejected an early iteration it would be a bad idea to resubmit? Should I try to make another narrative fiction film of the same production scale in the next year? I get that I should always be striving to make more, but I'm currently starting work on a documentary that will probably take up most of my free time and am wondering if I should put that aside and focus on another narrative short?

I know it's quite soon to be asking these questions, but I'm trying to mitigate the blow of yesterday by planning for next year.

Any advice would be truly appreciated.


----------



## Justinsuarezfilm (Feb 13, 2019)

rpghamlyn said:


> Hey, this is my first time posting. Congratulations everyone who received an interview!!! I applied to the Tisch MFA and didn't receive a notification yesterday. My visual submission was an incomplete film (we had only shot half, the edit was essentially a first assembly of a first shoot, and there was no sound, score or graphics which are important to the film as it is mostly silent). It wasn't ready because the film got picked up by a scheme run by the BFI and BBC and we had to slow down the production for a number of reasons related to the executive involvement.
> 
> The film is now complete and hugely improved. Do you think I would be able to/it would be advisable to use it as a submission again next year, in its finished form, or do you think that now they've viewed and rejected an early iteration it would be a bad idea to resubmit? Should I try to make another narrative fiction film of the same production scale in the next year? I get that I should always be striving to make more, but I'm currently starting work on a documentary that will probably take up most of my free time and am wondering if I should put that aside and focus on another narrative short?
> 
> ...


I think we still have a shot. Until we get an official confirmation that We’re out.


----------



## rpgh (Feb 13, 2019)

Justinsuarezfilm said:


> I think we still have a shot. Until we get an official confirmation that We’re out.


Fingers crossed! But just in case I don't get in!


----------



## brittallo (Feb 13, 2019)

any new emails today?


----------



## Justinsuarezfilm (Feb 13, 2019)

brittallo said:


> any new emails today?


Nothing on my end so far


----------



## Cindy (Feb 13, 2019)

Do you guys know maybe each year how many people they gonna get an interview from NYU? And they only send out the tinterview notifications by one day? Or they gonna send out more?


----------



## Justinsuarezfilm (Feb 13, 2019)

Cindy said:


> Do you guys know maybe each year how many people they gonna get an interview from NYU? And they only send out the tinterview notifications by one day? Or they gonna send out more?


I honestly don't know. I am sitting here with my fingers and toes crossed and it seems like I have been checking my inbox every 5.5 seconds lol I sent an email to admissions requesting any info regarding the notification process, yet no one has gotten back to me. Some believe it goes out all in one day and others think over several days but none of us have a 100% definitive answer yet


----------



## Arr23 (Feb 13, 2019)

Justinsuarezfilm said:


> I honestly don't know. I am sitting here with my fingers and toes crossed and it seems like I have been checking my inbox every 5.5 seconds lol I sent an email to admissions requesting any info regarding the notification process, yet no one has gotten back to me. Some believe it goes out all in one day and others think over several days but none of us have a 100% definitive answer yet



Where did you find that they sent out in batches? I haven't seen any info like that.


----------



## Justinsuarezfilm (Feb 13, 2019)

Arr23 said:


> Where did you find that they sent out in batches? I haven't seen any info like that.


On the 2017 document I saw that the interview notifications were on different dates


----------



## Justinsuarezfilm (Feb 13, 2019)

Justinsuarezfilm said:


> On the 2017 document I saw that the interview notifications were on different dates







__





						Graduate Film School Applications 2017 - Google Drive
					






					docs.google.com


----------



## Chris W (Feb 13, 2019)

Justinsuarezfilm said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's the results in the built in tracker for 2017.




__





						Search results for query: NYU Graduate Film
					





					www.filmschool.org
				





Added the dates to the search results.


----------



## Shuly (Feb 13, 2019)

Hi, guys!  Just got my interview notification minutes ago!


----------



## Cindy (Feb 13, 2019)

Shuly said:


> Hi, guys!  Just got my interview notification minutes ago!


Congratulations!!!!


----------



## d890 (Feb 13, 2019)

Got my email for interview this morning!


----------



## Cindy (Feb 13, 2019)

Do you guys think they finish to send out all of the invitations?  As we saw from the preview year, they send out in 2 days. I really don't want to lose my hope, but I have a really strong feeling likes this is what it is...


----------



## anon522 (Feb 14, 2019)

Cindy said:


> Do you guys think they finish to send out all of the invitations?  As we saw from the preview year, they send out in 2 days. I really don't want to lose my hope, but I have a really strong feeling likes this is what it is...



I think so too. Well, good luck to everyone with the interview!


----------



## cjcregg (Feb 15, 2019)

Long-term lurker, first-time poster!

I just spoke to someone in the Graduate Film department - they said that since interviews will be held on a rolling basis over the course of the next month, you’d hear back by the end of March at the latest. 

Maybe that’ll alleviate some anxiety for those of you still waiting!


----------



## Cd23 (Feb 15, 2019)

I just spoke to someone in the Graduate Film department - they said that since interviews will be held on a rolling basis over the course of the next month, you’d hear back by the end of March at the latest.

Maybe that’ll alleviate some anxiety for those of you still waiting!
[/QUOTE]

Thanks for posting!! To clarify, do you mean people may be asked to interview as late as March? Or that complete admissions decisions would go out by the end of march at the latest?


----------



## cjcregg (Feb 15, 2019)

Of course! The way it was phrased leads me to believe it’s the former. And that would make sense, since admission notification begins March 1st and ends April 15th, according to the Graduate Admissions page. 

I wish I’d thought to clarify, but if you want to call and check, the person I spoke to could not have been nicer!


----------



## d890 (Feb 18, 2019)

Does NYU do rolling admissions or is there a set notification date? ?


----------



## zenflowers (Feb 18, 2019)

d890 said:


> Does NYU do rolling admissions or is there a set notification date? ?



I believe it’s rolling because the department chair calls those that are accepted. Since interviews this year go into the second week of March, I think calls should start rolling in the week after that. Last year it only took two days for everyone accepted to be notified. _fingers crossed_


----------



## Justinsuarezfilm (Feb 18, 2019)

Has anyone else received requests for interviews or should we believe that the notification process for interviews is over?


----------



## d890 (Feb 18, 2019)

Oh wow! Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## mm70 (Feb 18, 2019)

d890 said:


> Got my email for interview this morning!


Was this for dramatic writing?


----------



## d890 (Feb 18, 2019)

ppr951 said:


> Was this for dramatic writing?


nope for Grad Film!


----------



## S K (Feb 21, 2019)

Hello hello,

Congrats to those who got through to the interview stage! And to those still waiting, I feel your pain. I'm also a first time poster and occasional lurker.

Don't know if anyone has any insights – I've applied from overseas (UK) and was wondering if international students are usually informed last after US citizens re interview?

I spoke to someone who was also in my situation a couple of years back and she told me that she was informed pretty late. Not sure if she meant interview or getting accepted.

Would love to hear your guys's thoughts!

– S


----------



## Fernando González Ortiz (Feb 21, 2019)

International applicant here! Just got the rejection letter. I hope for the best. Let's keep doing what we love and entertaining people while we are at it ; )


----------



## Cd23 (Feb 21, 2019)

Fernando González Ortiz said:


> International applicant here! Just got the rejection letter. I hope for the best. Let's keep doing what we love and entertaining people while we are at it ; )



Sorry what?? Did they email you this?


----------



## Fernando González Ortiz (Feb 21, 2019)

Cd23 said:


> Sorry what?? Did they email you this?


Yes. I got an email which said "Application status has changed". And indeed in the application status I got a letter that said that I was denied admission.


----------



## S K (Feb 21, 2019)

Dude, I'm so sorry! That really sucks... but, hey, I can see you got into other places and have interviewed for Columbia which is sick


----------



## Fernando González Ortiz (Feb 21, 2019)

Yeah! Definitely excited about my opportunities. I just wished to have more options. Hopefully, I will have to choose between Chapman and Columbia. Let's hope I get scholarships for both.


----------



## Cd23 (Feb 21, 2019)

Fernando González Ortiz said:


> Yeah! Definitely excited about my opportunities. I just wished to have more options. Hopefully, I will have to choose between Chapman and Columbia. Let's hope I get scholarships for both.


Sorry to be so glib in my response earlier, but don’t let it get you down! I’m expecting a rejection soon haha. Those both are great programs.


----------



## Yuk (Feb 21, 2019)

Hey, I'm a dual degree program applicant and I thought I could shed some light to those who haven't had their interview yet. I had my MBA interview yesterday and I literally just came out of the MFAinterview. It was a 30-minute skype call with the head of the dual degree program and two professors of the Graduate Film Program (One for cinematography and the other was editing). They were super friendly and really seemed interested in learning about what kind of a storyteller I am. 
We started off with routine questions like why did I apply to this program, how did I learn about this program, what is my ultimate career goal and how would this program help me. 
Then they asked me to tell a story or explain a memorable moment of my life. I chose an event that I recall from one of my travels. They asked me if I were to shoot a film based on this moment what would the tone /protagonist/purpose of the story be. It felt like an impromptu storytelling exercise, but not too stressful.
Good luck everyone!


----------



## oliviag (Feb 21, 2019)

I'm a dual degree applicant and just got my rejection letter too! Oh well, will try again the MFA application this year 

All the best to everybody who's having their interviews!


----------



## brothap (Feb 22, 2019)

Fernando González Ortiz said:


> International applicant here! Just got the rejection letter. I hope for the best. Let's keep doing what we love and entertaining people while we are at it ; )


sorry to ask, was it for graduate film or dual degree?


----------



## Justinsuarezfilm (Feb 25, 2019)

So weird I haven’t received any correspondence. Not an invitation to interview or a rejection or anything. Has me confused both worried and hopeful lol


----------



## Fernando González Ortiz (Feb 25, 2019)

brothap said:


> sorry to ask, was it for graduate film or dual degree?


It was for the dual degree. Both Tisch & Stern sent out the letter on Thursday. I'm out


----------



## zenflowers (Feb 25, 2019)

Justinsuarezfilm said:


> So weird I haven’t received any correspondence. Not an invitation to interview or a rejection or anything. Has me confused both worried and hopeful lol



I feel like they wait to send final decisions for the MFA program close to the same time. That's at least what happened last year.


----------



## Justinsuarezfilm (Feb 25, 2019)

zenflowers said:


> I feel like they wait to send final decisions for the MFA program close to the same time. That's at least what happened last year.


So I should probably assume I’m out considering they haven’t invited me to interview yet.


----------



## zenflowers (Feb 25, 2019)

Justinsuarezfilm said:


> So I should probably assume I’m out considering they haven’t invited me to interview yet.



I don't want to give out any sort of false information (because I'm really just going by what I know from last year) but I will say that interview confirmations went out last week.


----------



## Maedeh (Feb 25, 2019)

Justinsuarezfilm said:


> So I should probably assume I’m out considering they haven’t invited me to interview yet.


Me too, I haven't heard anything from NYU or Columbia. They haven't received rejection or interview email.


----------



## Maedeh (Feb 25, 2019)

Do you guys receive email for your interviews???


----------



## Cd23 (Feb 25, 2019)

People received emails for interviews a couple weeks ago. I'm assuming those of us who haven't heard anything are out. Would love to be proven wrong


----------



## Maedeh (Feb 25, 2019)

Is there a website that you check you application status or just emails?





Cd23 said:


> People received emails for interviews a couple weeks ago. I'm assuming those of us who haven't heard anything are out. Would love to be proven wrong


----------



## Cd23 (Feb 25, 2019)

Maedeh said:


> Is there a website that you check you application status or just emails?


Idk. I'm not the one to ask, honestly


----------



## Maedeh (Feb 25, 2019)

Justinsuarezfilm said:


> So weird I haven’t received any correspondence. Not an invitation to interview or a rejection or anything. Has me confused both worried and hopeful lol



heyyy
Where can I  check my application ?


----------



## Justinsuarezfilm (Feb 25, 2019)

Maedeh said:


> heyyy
> Where can I  check my application ?


Not quite sure to be honest I just waiting here in limbo


----------



## Maedeh (Feb 25, 2019)

Justinsuarezfilm said:


> Not quite sure to be honest I just waiting here in limbo



I though they will email you
but I have't received anything at all


----------



## Justinsuarezfilm (Feb 25, 2019)

Maedeh said:


> I though they will email you
> but I have't received anything at all


I am in the same boat. Waiting for an email whether it be an invite to interview or a rejection


----------



## Yuk (Feb 25, 2019)

Maedeh said:


> heyyy
> Where can I  check my application ?


I think


Maedeh said:


> Is there a website that you check you application status or just emails?


I'm assuming it's only by email (atleast for the interviews) I had my interview a week ago and my status on the portal is still "submitted".


----------



## Justinsuarezfilm (Feb 25, 2019)

Yuk said:


> I think
> 
> I'm assuming it's only by email (atleast for the interviews) I had my interview a week ago and my status on the portal is still "submitted".


is the application portal you are talking about is it the same portal we applied on?


----------



## Yuk (Feb 25, 2019)

Justinsuarezfilm said:


> is the application portal you are talking about is it the same portal we applied on?


Yes, this one




__





						ApplyYourself Application Network
					





					app.applyyourself.com


----------



## Justinsuarezfilm (Feb 25, 2019)

Yuk said:


> Yes, this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok thanks i was just making sure there wasn't another one that I wasn't aware of


----------



## Maedeh (Feb 25, 2019)

Thank so much you all !
I hope I hear soon. This is killing me ...


----------



## Qingyue (Feb 26, 2019)

Hi there!

I'm wondering, for all of you who upload your porfolio short film on Vimeo, how many views are from Slideroom?


----------



## filmschoolapplicant (Feb 28, 2019)

I just called and they said "You should find out by April."


----------



## Buusey (Feb 28, 2019)

Just had my interview. It was anywhere between “okay” and “good” I thought? My student ambassador was super helpful and said it went long so that’s a good sign and if I felt at least okay about it (she felt bad about hers) I should be fine.

Quick Q&A with the ambassador at the beginning followed by a tour after. The interview itself a fairly standard interview, more formal than my AFI Screenwriting one. Standard questions (why grad school, why NYU, etc). With 3 people, a directing professor and an editing professor. They all read different parts of my portfolio and no one saw my complete portfolio so a bit of explaining to each person. One thing that was supposed to catch people off guard that I nailed was to pitch a short film (they asked it in an indirect way) and Alex Rockwell said the pitch was really good. One thing I screwed up on was just being a bad listener and saying I was excited about the opposite thing they’d just told me about NYU so I’d do your research if I were you lol

Who knows???


----------



## filmschoolapplicant (Feb 28, 2019)

Qingyue said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I'm wondering, for all of you who upload your porfolio short film on Vimeo, how many views are from Slideroom?



I got 6. And have yet to receive any news.


----------



## Buusey (Feb 28, 2019)

filmschoolapplicant said:


> I got 6. And have yet to receive any news.



FYI they did say they were JUST starting the interview process, I’d hear in about a month, and it may go weeks so (just assuming) they may still schedule people up to two weeks from today.


----------



## Buusey (Mar 4, 2019)

Hey, if anyone else has their interview experiences to share, I’d really appreciate it (if you want to DM me too, feel free!). The more I think about it, the more it feels like I didn’t do so well on the interview since it ended kind of abruptly and some of my interviewers were very stoic at times and hard to read. Also, my answers to some of the questions seemed vague in retrospect and I forgot a lot of my questions. And I saw in a previous thread they choose a lot of candidates to interview (10% of 1,000-ish I saw?). The panel did mention that they’d review your whole portfolio again in addition to the interview so hoping that helps.


----------



## d890 (Mar 4, 2019)

Buusey said:


> Hey, if anyone else has their interview experiences to share, I’d really appreciate it (if you want to DM me too, feel free!). The more I think about it, the more it feels like I didn’t do so well on the interview since it ended kind of abruptly and some of my interviewers were very stoic at times and hard to read. Also, my answers to some of the questions seemed vague in retrospect and I forgot a lot of my questions. And I saw in a previous thread they choose a lot of candidates to interview (10% of 1,000-ish I saw?). The panel did mention that they’d review your whole portfolio again in addition to the interview so hoping that helps.


Hi there. First off, 10% of 1000ish is not really a lot of candidates. Also, I know that they interview few people, more like double the number they take. I personally don't think its much use or helpful to worry about it. My thinking is, I did what I could then, what is done is done. Plus, its kind of like dating... sometimes you think the date went well, and they never call you again. Other times, you realise you were worried for nothing. Don't know if this helps. Patience is a virtue.


----------



## Buusey (Mar 4, 2019)

d890 said:


> Hi there. First off, 10% of 1000ish is not really a lot of candidates. Also, I know that they interview few people, more like double the number they take. I personally don't think its much use or helpful to worry about it. My thinking is, I did what I could then, what is done is done. Plus, its kind of like dating... sometimes you think the date went well, and they never call you again. Other times, you realise you were worried for nothing. Don't know if this helps. Patience is a virtue.



Thanks. Yeah, I think after months of being like "whatever", the fact that it's really coming down to the wire now is causing some late game anxiety to flare up. That's probably all it is but ugh do I wish I could redo my interview lol


----------



## d890 (Mar 4, 2019)

Buusey said:


> Thanks. Yeah, I think after months of being like "whatever", the fact that it's really coming down to the wire now is causing some late game anxiety to flare up. That's probably all it is but ugh do I wish I could redo my interview lol


I feel you, I do. But que sera sera...


----------



## Shuly (Mar 4, 2019)

Buusey said:


> Hey, if anyone else has their interview experiences to share, I’d really appreciate it (if you want to DM me too, feel free!). The more I think about it, the more it feels like I didn’t do so well on the interview since it ended kind of abruptly and some of my interviewers were very stoic at times and hard to read. Also, my answers to some of the questions seemed vague in retrospect and I forgot a lot of my questions. And I saw in a previous thread they choose a lot of candidates to interview (10% of 1,000-ish I saw?). The panel did mention that they’d review your whole portfolio again in addition to the interview so hoping that helps.



Hi, I had my interview 27th Feb. I feel you. All these day I was thinking about every single detail of the interview once and once again and it’s killing me. Really wish we can hear about the result soon. Maybe mid March?


----------



## Buusey (Mar 4, 2019)

Shuly said:


> Hi, I had my interview 27th Feb. I feel you. All these day I was thinking about every single detail of the interview once and once again and it’s killing me. Really wish we can hear about the result soon. Maybe mid March?



Yeah, I may have heard wrong and they may have just said "we are interviewing all this month" instead of "you will hear back in a month" which I thought they said/meant initially. I'm not positive since it seems like this year, things ran a bit later too but hoping to hear sooner than later. But looking at past years, most acceptances went out mid-March, from March 14 - 18. Regardless, I hope the notification is around the same date as other schools so we don't have to make multiple deposits.


----------



## Justinsuarezfilm (Mar 5, 2019)

Shuly said:


> Hi, I had my interview 27th Feb. I feel you. All these day I was thinking about every single detail of the interview once and once again and it’s killing me. Really wish we can hear about the result soon. Maybe mid March?



I obsessed over every facet of my application and came in strong at least I thought... I haven't received an invitation to interview. At this point I am embodying the quote by Buusey "Que sera sera


----------



## Buusey (Mar 6, 2019)

Just listened to an interview with Reinaldo Marcus Green (Class of 2016) on Marc Maron's podcast. He was talking about his experiences applying to NYU (he applied to the dual degree program), got denied the MBA and was waitlisted for the MFA. Got off the waitlist and ended up with >$300,000 in student loans but his story has a happy ending as he's now an NYU professor and he recently made the feature Monsters and Men that came out last year.

Something that made me feel better and hopefully you too, regardless of what the final decisions are!


----------



## metropolitan (Mar 12, 2019)

Hello - does anybody know when we'll hear back from them concerning admissions? Thanks!


----------



## Buusey (Mar 12, 2019)

metropolitan said:


> Hello - does anybody know when we'll hear back from them concerning admissions? Thanks!



Hey, the past few years have shown that it has been around the end of this week through the end of next week. When I asked during my interview, they mentioned it would be sometime this month. How did your interview go?


----------



## metropolitan (Mar 12, 2019)

Thanks!! It went well but I think they generally try to make students feel good during interviews


----------



## Yasmina (Mar 12, 2019)

Hey Guys, 

I have been stressing over not receiving anything for the entire month of February and March and i had no idea their was a site for this kind of thing.
Well i guess thanks for being in the same killer stress that i am in.

Best of luck to Everyone


----------



## Buusey (Mar 16, 2019)

I think this upcoming week is the first realistic week we’ll hear something? Good luck everyone!


----------



## Buusey (Mar 18, 2019)

JUST GOT A CALL FROM BARBARA AND I AM IN!!!


----------



## d890 (Mar 18, 2019)

JUST GOT THE CALL FROM BARBARA AS WELL -- I'M IN!  ?


----------



## Buusey (Mar 18, 2019)

Congrats!!





d890 said:


> JUST GOT THE CALL FROM BARBARA AS WELL -- I'M IN!  ?



Congrats! Let me know if you’ll be attending! I’m 99% sure with the only factor being if UCLA provides a full ride or something and NYU gives nothing. If so, I’ll see you in the Fall!


----------



## d890 (Mar 18, 2019)

Buusey said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> Congrats! Let me know if you’ll be attending! I’m 99% sure with the only factor being if UCLA provides a full ride or something and NYU gives nothing. If so, I’ll see you in the Fall!


Congrats to you too! I am not sure at all, at the moment am torn between AFI, and still waiting to hear back from Columbia. But NYU has always been a dream...


----------



## 123 (Mar 18, 2019)

Hey guys! Congratulations to you both!!! Just got the call today too!!! Waiting on a response from Columbia and possible scholarship $ before making a final decision. 



d890 said:


> Congrats to you too! I am not sure at all, at the moment am torn between AFI, and still waiting to hear back from Columbia. But NYU has always been a dream...


----------



## d890 (Mar 18, 2019)

123 said:


> Hey guys! Congratulations to you both!!! Just got the call today too!!! Waiting on a response from Columbia and possible scholarship $ before making a final decision.


Congrats!! I really wasn't expecting Tisch to green light me to be honest. I felt like the interview was super ambiguous, as it was with AFI -- go figure. I hope Columbia doesn't take too long ?


----------



## Kai Ding (Mar 18, 2019)

GOT THE CALL! ANY OTHER CHINESE APPLICANTS? 请问有中国或者台湾的同学吗？


----------



## Shuly (Mar 18, 2019)

I missed the call cause I was asleep! Just called back and I’m in !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shuly (Mar 18, 2019)

Kai Ding said:


> GOT THE CALL! ANY OTHER CHINESE APPLICANTS? 请问有中国或者台湾的同学吗？


Chinese here!


----------



## Kai Ding (Mar 18, 2019)

Shuly said:


> Chinese here!


V X 18610609570 ?


----------



## zenflowers (Mar 18, 2019)

Got the call today as well! Happy that I'm accepted because it's the only school I wanted to go to and the only one I applied to.


----------



## Yaxing Lin (Mar 18, 2019)

Kai Ding said:


> V X 18610609570 ?


I hope to know do they actually call international students?


----------



## KIOKIOKIO (Mar 19, 2019)

zenflowers said:


> Got the call today as well! Happy that I'm accepted because it's the only school I wanted to go to and the only one I applied to.



Got the call as well this morning, hope to see u guys!


----------



## KIOKIOKIO (Mar 19, 2019)

Yaxing Lin said:


> I hope to know do they actually call international students?



They did, good luck to you!


----------



## OllyJackson95 (Mar 19, 2019)

Does anyone know - based on previous years - over what period of time they put the calls out? I didn't receive one yesterday so am getting a little nervous...


----------



## ChloeJ (Mar 19, 2019)

Huge congrats to all who already got in!!  
I'm wondering if anyone from Europe has been called... Thank you!


----------



## metropolitan (Mar 19, 2019)

A friend from France got his call yesterday - congrats everyone and fingers crossed for the rest!!


----------



## d890 (Mar 19, 2019)

ChloeJ said:


> Huge congrats to all who already got in!!
> I'm wondering if anyone from Europe has been called... Thank you!


I am EU based and got a call -- they definitely call, and if they can't find you they email you to call them...


----------



## maricristimar (Mar 19, 2019)

Does anyone know if you didn’t get a call today or yesterday if there is still a chance to get one? If not would they send out an email saying you are waitlisted or rejected at a relatively close time frame?


----------



## d890 (Mar 20, 2019)

maricristimar said:


> Does anyone know if you didn’t get a call today or yesterday if there is still a chance to get one? If not would they send out an email saying you are waitlisted or rejected at a relatively close time frame?


They haven't even sent out the acceptance emails yet...


----------



## tisa (Mar 20, 2019)

d890 said:


> They haven't even sent out the acceptance emails yet...



I am freaking out. I haven't received a call, either. Does it count if my interview was only a week ago?


----------



## d890 (Mar 20, 2019)

tisa said:


> I am freaking out. I haven't received a call, either. Does it count if my interview was only a week ago?


Don't worry. There's just no way of knowing. Take your mind off it...


----------



## tisa (Mar 20, 2019)

d890 said:


> Don't worry. There's just no way of knowing. Take your mind off it...



You’re totally right. Thank you and congrats! ?


----------



## Buusey (Mar 20, 2019)

for future applicants: if you'd like to see any of my application materials, please feel free to post/send me a message!


----------



## Chris W (Mar 20, 2019)

Buusey said:


> for future applicants: if you'd like to see any of my application materials, please feel free to post/send me a message!


If you could.... Do you mind adding some of them to your application in the tracker? They'd be only visible to site members.


----------



## filmschoolapplicant (Mar 21, 2019)

Buusey said:


> for future applicants: if you'd like to see any of my application materials, please feel free to post/send me a message!



Hiya,

That's very generous and kind of you to offer this. I would love to have a look at the application material.


----------



## metropolitan (Mar 21, 2019)

There's still hope - I didn't receive the call on Monday and just received my acceptance email!! Emotional roller coaster but worth it!


----------



## d890 (Mar 21, 2019)

metropolitan said:


> There's still hope - I didn't receive the call on Monday and just received my acceptance email!! Emotional roller coaster but worth it!


received acceptance email just now as well!


----------



## KIOKIOKIO (Mar 21, 2019)

metropolitan said:


> There's still hope - I didn't receive the call on Monday and just received my acceptance email!! Emotional roller coaster but worth it!


Congrats! Received the email as well!


----------



## Buusey (Mar 21, 2019)

Do any domestic applicants know when we'll receive the official acceptance email/mail with financial aid info and everything?


----------



## Chris W (Mar 21, 2019)

Congrats everyone!

Be sure to join the NYU student group or start your own for this year. But joining last year's group could be very helpful to get some inside details.



			Student Groups


----------



## Buusey (Mar 22, 2019)

Aid info/official admittance email just came in!


----------



## TheDirector (Mar 22, 2019)

Just got waitlisted!


----------



## maricristimar (Mar 22, 2019)

I also got waitlisted...So close yet so far lol. Congrats to everyone else who got in!


----------



## Shuly (Mar 22, 2019)

I also recieved the email yesterday. Hope to see you guys this fall.


----------



## zenflowers (Mar 23, 2019)

Just opened my acceptance email (after two days of staring at it) and found out I received the dean fellowship (covering the entire cost of tuition) ! I can't even believe it! See you in the Fall!


----------



## Buusey (Mar 25, 2019)

How's everyone's financial aid process going? I received my aid package when I got my acceptance letter on Friday. It stated it was a combination of merit and need worth $27,500. I just now received an email with a scholarship from a private donor that NYU put me up for worth $25,100. I called the financial aid office to clarify since I was confused and they mentioned that I should disregard the first amount and that the second amount has been confirmed plus that I'll be having "some money coming from Tisch" but that my award was explicitly NOT the 25k + 27K (which is a bummer...)

I emailed them yesterday though asking for an increase in amount based off being up for a fellowship at UCLA, but now feel embarrassed since nothing has been finalized, even though they sent me an award letter already. Really confused...


----------



## tisa (Mar 28, 2019)

zenflowers said:


> Just opened my acceptance email (after two days of staring at it) and found out I received the dean fellowship (covering the entire cost of tuition) ! I can't even believe it! See you in the Fall!




Wow! That's amazing. Congrats!


----------



## Asya (Mar 30, 2019)

Hello!
Wondering who here is having a NYU - COLUMBIA - AFI - UCLA dilemma? 
And the resulting choice? 
Thank youuu


----------



## Chris W (Mar 30, 2019)

Asya said:


> Hello!
> Wondering who here is having a NYU - COLUMBIA - AFI - UCLA dilemma?
> And the resulting choice?
> Thank youuu


There are a bunch of those threads in this forum:






						Decisions - Where should I go? (MA/MFA)
					

So you're accepted into a MFA Film School program? Use this forum to discuss your decision on which school to attend.



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## maricristimar (Apr 2, 2019)

Hi everyone congrats once again to those who got accepted! I actually have a room in my apartment in Brooklyn available for lease August 1 with an option for subletting starting May 1. Just 30 minutes by train away from campus at $850 a month. For more details please inbox me privately


----------



## Chris W (Apr 2, 2019)

maricristimar said:


> Hi everyone congrats once again to those who got accepted! I actually have a room in my apartment in Brooklyn available for lease August 1 with an option for subletting starting May 1. Just 30 minutes by train away from campus at $850 a month. For more details please inbox me privately


Be sure to join the tisch group if you haven't already.



			NYU Tisch MFA Students & Alumni


----------



## maricristimar (Apr 25, 2019)

Hi everyone! Has anyone gotten off the waitlist yet? Just curious!


----------



## filmschool0 (Jun 19, 2019)

I just recieved an email with an admission offer for the MFA/MBA dual degree program(previously on waitlist). I've already committed myself to another school so I'm giving up the spot. Don't give up hope yet, apparently they're still calling in more students!


----------



## mm70 (Jun 19, 2019)

filmschool0 said:


> I just recieved an email with an admission offer for the MFA/MBA dual degree program(previously on waitlist). I've already committed myself to another school so I'm giving up the spot. Don't give up hope yet, apparently they're still calling in more students!


Nice congrats! Where are you going out of curiosity ?


----------



## Chris W (Jun 19, 2019)

filmschool0 said:


> I just recieved an email with an admission offer for the MFA/MBA dual degree program(previously on waitlist). I've already committed myself to another school so I'm giving up the spot. Don't give up hope yet, apparently they're still calling in more students!


Nice. Be sure to update your application statuses.


----------



## Chris W (Jun 21, 2019)

Rising 2nd Year MFA at NYU Tisch Grad Film. AMA
					

Hi! My name is Tara and I just finished my first year at NYU Grad Film in May. Chris the Admin asked me to host an AMA and I thought it would be a great idea! This is something that would have been so helpful to me last year, while I was lurking on this site trying to figure out which school to...



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## rpgh (Sep 3, 2019)

Hi,

Can anyone remind me what the maximum running time of the visual submission was in this application year?

It would also be so helpful if anyone would be willing to share their application materials with me?

Thank you!


----------



## Chris W (Oct 8, 2019)

To those that applied last year.... Be sure to update your application in the Film School Application database with as much info as you can.

See this example application to see how you can fully utilize the system:






						SAMPLE MFA Application 2019
					

This is a sample Application to showcase the various features of the Tracker



					www.filmschool.org
				




The more data the better to help future applicants. Thank you! ?


----------



## runningupthathill (Jul 27, 2020)

Buusey said:


> for future applicants: if you'd like to see any of my application materials, please feel free to post/send me a message!


I hope everything is going well! I'll be applying to Tisch for next fall and it would be so helpful to see your application materials. Would you mind sending?


----------



## runningupthathill (Jul 27, 2020)

Buusey said:


> Aid info/official admittance email just came in!


Sorry for all the questions but were they generous with aid?


----------



## runningupthathill (Jul 27, 2020)

zenflowers said:


> Just opened my acceptance email (after two days of staring at it) and found out I received the dean fellowship (covering the entire cost of tuition) ! I can't even believe it! See you in the Fall!


This is amazing! Congrats! Would you be willing to share your application materials with me? I'm applying for next fall


----------

